# Put "tactical" in front of it. Somebody will buy it.



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Introducing the Tactical Duty Kilt. I sheet you not


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a good friend who's an ambulance driver who has this exact product.

He wears it in the summer because the ambulance district has a "no shorts" policy but they do allow skirts, skorts and kilts.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I am Scottish, and fully appreciate the history, comfort and utility of a kilt. Tactical? Nope.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yea this is a trend I despise. There is nothing tactical about a can opener. Period. Any argument to the contrary is invalid.

It's just the hot word of the day. Now it's tactical, in the 90s early 2Ks it was "military" or "mil spec" in the 80s it was "police issue"


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

CourtSwagger said:


> I am Scottish, and fully appreciate the history, comfort and utility of a kilt. Tactical? Nope.


Ironically this product was sold as the utilikilt a few years ago. Whole company makes kilts with pockets and cargo pockets and hammer loops etc.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Yea this is a trend I despise. There is nothing tactical about a can opener. Period. Any argument to the contrary is invalid.










Now who's argument is invalid, huh?
It even has a gun on it.
I rest my case.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Don't forget to armor up "down there" ... does that kilt have molle? 

Tactical Condom Carrier « breachbangclear.com


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

All y'alls arguments are invalid. I give you the bulletproof cup.

http://fishgame.com/2015/05/bulletproof-cup-watch-the-inventor-take-a-round-to-the-crotch-video/


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> Don't forget to armor up "down there" ... does that kilt have molle?
> 
> Tactical Condom Carrier « breachbangclear.com


That is hilarious!


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

James m said:


> All y'alls arguments are invalid. I give you the bulletproof cup.
> 
> Bulletproof Cup? Watch the Inventor Take a Round to the Crotch (VIDEO) -


He literally stood behind his product!!! See what I did there? His cup was in front of his bits and pieces, therefore he stood BEHIND his product. See? Oh. You get it. Oh, ok. Funny.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well you wouldn't want to be like Forrest Gump and lose your naughty bits in the war, now would we.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> All y'alls arguments are invalid. I give you the bulletproof cup.
> 
> Bulletproof Cup? Watch the Inventor Take a Round to the Crotch (VIDEO) -


I am purchasing one of these as soon as I have a spare $160


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Hey Jak - not for nothing but I'm curious what happens next. Can you post a link to that cartoon series?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's the Green Arrow and Black Canary wedding special. (no, I'm not a comic book nerd, I just used the pictures name to Google it)


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> It's the Green Arrow and Black Canary wedding special. (no, I'm not a comic book nerd, I just used the pictures name to Google it)


I looked and looked for the rest of the scene but couldn't find it (and I'm not buying the dang book - lol). I'll trust that the good guys prevail one way or the other


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If anyone needs a tactical wheelbarrow let me know.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> If anyone needs a tactical wheelbarrow let me know.
> 
> View attachment 11098


Hey! I've got that exact wheelbarrow! I like it even more now that I know it's tactical!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

That's awesome, Ark!!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Hey Jak - not for nothing but I'm curious what happens next. Can you post a link to that cartoon series?


No idea lol. This was posted by a Deadpool fan page on FB before I deleted my account. This just made me think of it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> It's the Green Arrow and Black Canary wedding special. (no, I'm not a comic book nerd, I just used the pictures name to Google it)


What the.........? Green Arrow and Black Canary! ( Walks off mumbling to myself. )


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh come on now ya all are raining on my parade!! Take off hozers!! Me and my tactical beany cap will post elsewhere!


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Someone show Jak a little sympathy and send him a bulletproof cup; he'll need one next time he buys a rifle without me.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

shoot2live said:


> Someone show Jak a little sympathy and send him a bulletproof cup; he'll need one next time he buys a rifle without me.


You better hurry the hell up and get home, it's payday and the gun store is calling me again.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You better hurry the hell up and get home, it's payday and the gun store is calling me again.


Ha... Father's Day 2014 + your birthday = ???


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

my guess is that was a .22 short? lol


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Because why not.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tactical whale.

View attachment 11241


He's a "killer"


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> Tactical whale.
> 
> View attachment 11241
> 
> ...


Somehow I saw this coming lol


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a tactical used wood splitter for sale. Also a tactical used snow blower. And a tactical used lawn mower. I believe the Mrs. has some tactical kitchen items for sale, as well as some tactical furniture.

I have lots of tactical gear to get rid of, before we move. :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> If anyone needs a tactical wheelbarrow let me know.
> 
> View attachment 11098


A can of black paint and I can have a Tacky'n' Kool wheelbarrow

Tacky because the paint won't dry real well in the rain:-?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Oh come on now ya all are raining on my parade!! Take off hozers!! Me and my tactical beany cap will post elsewhere!


I've got to believe that you have some tactical hockey pucks, tactical hockey sticks, and tactical curling stones laying around, don't you? :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I've got to believe that you have some tactical hockey pucks, tactical hockey sticks, and tactical curling stones laying around, don't you? :armata_PDT_36:


You forgot to mention my tactical back bacon. Only 49.99 lb! Your taste buds wont know what hit em!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Heres what to wear with that tactical kilt,:topsy_turvy:.the laser guided tactical tie.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tactical Girlfriend.

Comes in 17 different colors including woodland camo and mossy oak. And three different sizes, misses, petite and bloated. Note: shock collar pictured sold separately.

View attachment 11252
View attachment 11253


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> Tactical Girlfriend.
> 
> Comes in 17 different colors including woodland camo and mossy oak. And three different sizes, misses, petite and bloated. Note: shock collar pictured sold separately.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention it also has a 3 mode switch, loving, moody and bitchy which is not user adjustable.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Soon after tactical girlfriend you will need a Tactical Stroller. Comes in one color, tactical black. And holds 250 magazines and a dirty diaper dispenser, just pull the pin and throw.

View attachment 11254


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

The word "tactical" costs you about 60 dollars, because these are worth under 20 dollars.

The same people who are buying all the "tactical" pens will snap these up in no time, so if you are planning on buying, you better hurry!

And, for those who may be interested I have a "tactical" bridge for sale cheap, right next to my "tactical" swamp land that will be on the market shortly. Better hurry because these "tactical" things go fast.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Let's put it to the test. I have a *tactical* pit bull that has seizures and locks up if he runs too much. This is one high speed, low drag dog with a retarded sounding bark. He belongs to a SWAT operator and has never been trained to do anything. $500.00 obo.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Let's put it to the test. I have a *tactical* pit bull that has seizures and locks up if he runs too much. This is one high speed, low drag dog with a retarded sounding bark. He belongs to a SWAT operator and has never been trained to do anything. $500.00 obo.


Would you take $250 in tactical $$$?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

CourtSwagger said:


> Would you take $250 in tactical $$$?


Lol, I'd probably give you 250 "Tactibux" just to take him off my hands.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have tactical beard patches five for $50 tactibux not accepted only tactical check or money order. Once owned by "Harry" S. Truman.

View attachment 11261


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

We need to stop. This poor guy is buying all of this crap.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 11263


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

My new avatar is the most tactically incredible thing ever. I am attaching a pic as well.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh come on man, those fancy new revolvers will never catch on I mean who needs 6 bullets one after the other. And mounting a candle to an already over the top revolver? For shame, this is not what the 2nd amendment is about Frederick.

(Is it a surefire candle?)


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> You forgot to mention it also has a 3 mode switch, loving, moody and bitchy which is not user adjustable.


The deluxe models have a PMS off switch, a "blonde" on-off switch, a "diva" off switch, and a "Stepford Wife" on switch. :applause:


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

James m said:


> Oh come on man, those fancy new revolvers will never catch on I mean who needs 6 bullets one after the other. And mounting a candle to an already over the top revolver? For shame, this is not what the 2nd amendment is about Frederick.
> 
> (Is it a surefire candle?)


Sold out of surefire. It is a streamlight.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

James m said:


> Soon after tactical girlfriend you will need a Tactical Stroller. Comes in one color, tactical black. And holds 250 magazines and a dirty diaper dispenser, just pull the pin and throw.
> 
> View attachment 11254


You may be onto something there James. That looks like a good way for those with back problems carry their bug out gear.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

When I first heard about the "Tactical Fine Point Marker" I laughed. I mean, really, who would ever think this was a good idea?

Then I saw it, and was all like, "Woah dude, I NEED one of those!"


----------

